# Tricky subjects



## davholla (May 21, 2020)

Histricostoma argenteolunulatum male, one of only two  or three specimens ever seen in the UK.




HarvestmanIMG_3274 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Running Crab Spider, Philodromus dispar, sadly it lived up to its name all too well.




IMG_3262Spider by davholla2002, on Flickr

Ant Woodlouse, Platyarthrus hoffmannseggi, you can see these in Lasius Flavus nests, the trick is to put a small piece of wood nearby and they will be under it a few days later, with loads of ants of course, get prepared as the ants will sting you after a little while.




WoodlouseIMG_3178v3 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Lasius Flavus



AntIMG_3200 by davholla2002, on Flickr

I was looking - without success for bees - when I found this on me so I put it on a leaf and photographed it.

Common Froghopper, Philaenus spumarius



FroghopperIMG_3257 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Another spider




Spider_IMG2922 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (May 21, 2020)

Good set of horrible looking creatures....


----------



## Jeff G (May 21, 2020)

Nice set Dave, particularly like the ants, they are tricky at the best of times.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 21, 2020)

A form of Harvestman spider... 

Nice shot.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 23, 2020)

Spiders .......








Very nice set, keep'em coming.


----------



## Donde (Jun 30, 2020)

I hadn't seen this. Fascinating!


----------



## Mike Drone (Jun 30, 2020)

Bugs scare me.  A lot.  Nice photo set. =]


----------

